# Trail nähe Marburg?



## marvin2111 (14. Oktober 2007)

suche einen schönen trail nähe marburg er muss nicht unbedingt öffentlich sein..!


----------



## Easy (18. Oktober 2007)

marvin2111 schrieb:


> suche einen schönen trail nähe marburg er muss nicht unbedingt öffentlich sein..!



Ich schließe mich der Frage mal an: 
weiß jemand, ob der Lahnhöhenweg zwischen Gießen und Lahnquelle ausgeschildert ist. Zumindest lahnabwärts besteht der Lahnhöhenweg aus vielen schönen Trails. Ist das lahnaufwärts auch so?

easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Praetor (1. Januar 2008)

marvin2111 schrieb:


> suche einen schönen trail nähe marburg er muss nicht unbedingt öffentlich sein..!



Kann man in Marburg eigentlich gut mit dem MTB fahren?


----------



## marvin2111 (2. Januar 2008)

also ich fahr imma so im burgwald unso rum dort sind eigentlich sehr geile singletrails oft auch sehr anspruchsvoll.. schöne trails sind auch vom christenberg runter..
Mfg marvin


----------



## marvin2111 (2. Januar 2008)

aso was ich eigentlich auch mehr suche is in richtung sackpfeife kenn mich dort in sachen biken nicht so aus


----------



## stahlbrett (3. Januar 2008)

Hi,
Ich komm auch aus Marburg. Langsam werden die Lahnberge ein wenig langweilig... Wer fährt denn noch hier in der Gegend und kennt gute Trails? 


Grüße stahlbrett


----------



## Chris1993 (27. Januar 2008)

HI jo wohne hier in Marburg. Kenn mich hier eigentlich sehr gut aus.


----------



## marvin2111 (18. März 2008)

bin jetzt zwar ein bisschen spät aber gibts in marburg auch dh trails oda freeride mit nen paar jumps ?


----------



## bikegott (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich klink mich hier jetzt auch mal ein!
ich komme ursprünglich aus bochum, arbeite im Schwarzwald (Oberkirch) und meine Freundin wohnt in cölbe bei marburg. 
Bin auhc schon n paarmal gefahren und konnte leider keien schönen trails entdecken.
hat denn jemand n paar tips nu? leider steht hier ja noch nicht sovuiel drinne. würde mich echt interessieren.
man kann sich ja auch mal treffen und ne runde düsen. ich bin aber keine berghochschleuder! sondern fahre gemütlich die berge hoch und verdiene mir so meine trails und abfahrten!
also wenn jamand n paar trails kennt, dann sag doch mal wenigstens grob wo man was anständiges finden könnte!

Danke schonmal an euch

Gruß
Michl


----------



## Chris1993 (7. Mai 2008)

hi lahnberge sind ein paar strecken und wir ham ein bisschen north shore gebaut und wollen auch noch 2 dh strecken bauen und es wird von einem verein ein dirtpark gebaut wir können ja mal zusammen fahren lahnberge kann man auch mit´m bus hoch fahren oder in roth sind auch noch 3 dh strecken angeblich war noch nie da

gruß
chris


----------



## bikegott (7. Mai 2008)

na das ist ja mal geil!

erstmal vielen dank für deine schnelle antwort!
Beim bauen bin ich auch dabei!
hab auch schon einiges gebaut und war viel in parks unterwegs. vielleicht ergänzt es sich ja!
ich bin immer so alle 2 wochenenden da! ist aber unterschiedlich!

Lahnberge! da bin ich auch schon rumgegurkt! da bei der klinik und so! und diesem turm! liebeslust oder so!
aber gefunden hab ich da nix! bin wohl zu blind!

wann fährst du denn so und wo könnte man denn diese trails finden ! nur so grobe richtung! das würd schon reichen!

und wie gesagt! bauen tue ich auch gerne!

also lass wieder von dir hören !

und danke nochmals!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris1993 (7. Mai 2008)

hi
kann eigentlich so ziemlich jedes wochenende fahren und da gibts halt so ein par tolle abfahrten eine holter di polter strecke und noch eine die is sehr lustig wenn es nass ist sach mir dann ma wenn du wieder in mr bist

gruß
Chris


----------



## Mr G. (24. Mai 2008)

Hi, ich denke ich rede auch mal mit!

Ich wohne am Ortenberg/Mr und fahre sehr gerne (bergauf und bergab) - kenne auch schon einiges im Bereich der Lahnberge - bin aber gerne bereit noch was dazu kennenzulernen.

holter di polter strecke klingt z.B. super / North Shore bin ich zwar noch nie gefahren, aber ich wäre am Start

Hätte jmd. Lust auf eine Ausritt?


Mr. G


----------



## Chris1993 (24. Mai 2008)

ja kla aber morgen gehts net da fahr ich zu den dirt masters heute würds gehn wollte hinten bei michelbach ma gugen was es so gibt


----------



## Mr G. (24. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank!

Michelbach - Ich hatte bisher immer das Gefühl, dass sich da das Hochkurbeln kaum lohnt, da ich da wenig zu runterfahren gefunden habe - auf der Wehrdaer Seite gibts ein bisschen - aber das meiste ist sehr kurz und es liegen immer noch ein paar Bäume drinn.
Kennst du dich im Michelbacher Raum aus oder ist das ne Entdeckungsreise? 
Heute wird es schwer - nächste Woche würde aber gehen - habe meistens so ab 17:00 Zeit.
Have Fun bei den Masters - als Teilnehmer?

Mr. G


----------



## Chris1993 (25. Mai 2008)

hi
Dieses Jahr fahre ich nicht mit, also nur als Zuschauer. Das mit Michelbach war eine Entdeckungsreise. Hab aber nix gefunden.Wir haben dann wieder in Cappel an unseren Northsore weitergebaut gibt jetzt da eine Wipe mit rolin Drop zu den ganzen anderen Zeug. Wenn ich heute wieder komme bauen wir noch ne  Serpentinen Abfahrt runter mit ein paar kleinen Kicker und wollten noch einen neuen Drop bauen so ca 2 m hoch.So jetzt muss ich los.

Grüße 

Christian


----------



## bikegott (26. Mai 2008)

Hey leute,

das hört sich alles sehr gut an!

@christian: danke für die PM
am wochenende bin ich wieder in der marburger gegend. einen tag gehe ich nach winterberg. und am anderen kannste ja evt mal deine line vorführen!
wann ich genau zeit hab weiß ich erst ende der woche.

wäre doch mal cool. oder ein anderes wochenende würde auch gehen.

bis dahin mal

gruß

michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris1993 (26. Mai 2008)

jo klar könne wa machen sach mir dann einfach ma bescheit .

grüße 

christian


----------



## Chris1993 (26. Mai 2008)

ach so noch was der 1.70 m drop steht morgen ham schon das gestell müssen nur noch anfahrt und landing fertig schaufel sind so 2.50 m bis zum landing und wir ham noch ein 2.97 m drop in schrök hat ein ferund gebaut muss ich auch ma fahren war noch nich da hab ich grad erst mit bekommen


----------



## Chris1993 (26. Mai 2008)

jo klar könne wa machen sach mir dann einfach ma bescheit .

grüße 

christian


----------



## stahlbrett (26. Mai 2008)

Wenn ihr hier reinschreibt, wann und wo, bin ich auch dabei, wenns zeitlich passt... Könnte dann eventuell auch noch ein/zwei Freunde mitbringen  

Grüße Daniel


----------



## Chris1993 (26. Mai 2008)

Ich bring auch noch 2 leute mit. Schreiben wir sicher hier rein.

grüße 

Christian


----------



## marvin2111 (27. Mai 2008)

wenn das bei mir zeitlich passen würde .. würde ich mich auch noch anschliessen


----------



## bikegott (28. Mai 2008)

so, hallo zusammen,

ich könnte am samstag morgen n bissl radln. 
so ab 9 uhr bis ca. 13-14 Uhr.

Chris, haste bock mir mal eure strecke zu zeigen! 
wäre cool!
ist da denn dann vollschutzausrüstung erforderlich oder wie ist es gebaut?
vollvisierhelm? SChoner etc? was trägst du denn auf euren drops und trails so! wie gehts da zur sache? Ich persönlich fahre in den Bikeparks mit kompletter schutzausrüstung weil mir an meiner gesundheit noch was liegt!
kannst ja mal bescheid geben!

wie sieht es aus? hat jemand bock zu radln und mal n paar schöne trails zu zeigen? Konditionstechnisch komme ich zwar die berge hoch aber nicht in überschall! das will hier nochmals gesagt sein!

gruß an alle und bis später mal


----------



## Chris1993 (29. Mai 2008)

ja ich fahr in bikeparks auch immer mit kompleter ausrüstung aber bei uns geht immoment alles auch ohne, kann man sich nicht so weh tun auser bei einem north shore steg da kann man auf einen stein fallen ja muss noch schaun obs bei mir geht müsste aber klappen weil ich am samstag noch ma zu meiner tante muss aber sonst können wir ja frauenberg noch fahren lahnberge und sonst irgendwo 

grüße

Christian


----------



## stahlbrett (30. Mai 2008)

also wie schauts aus mit morgen früh? Zeitpunkt, Treffpunkt?

Grüße Daniel


----------



## bikegott (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich wäre dabei! ab 9 uhr hätte ich zeit!
muss nur wissen wo!
evt komme ich mit auto hin!
jenachdem wo es ist.
ich svchaue heute abend nochmal hier rein!

ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris1993 (30. Mai 2008)

hm um halb 10 am cineplex ok?


----------



## stahlbrett (30. Mai 2008)

Also ich versuch um halb 10 da zu sein. Allerdings schmeiss ich ne kleine Hausparty bei mir. Also falls ich nicht auftauche, dann fahrt einfach los und wartet nicht auf mich...  


Grüße Daniel


----------



## bikegott (31. Mai 2008)

HEY HO

ey stahlbrett: wohl zu viel gefeiert!
ich hoffe die feier hat sich gelohnt!!!  

heute morgen hat mir dann mal christian mir deren line gezeig! ganz lustig.
wenn das mal alles fertig ist was er erzählt hat, ba dann brauchen wir bald nicht mehr nach winterberg! nur der loift fehlt noch! ber das machen wir auch noch irgendwie.

@ chris: danke für die präsentation eurer strecke. weiter so!!! 

wenn ich dann in 3 wochen mal wieder hier bin melde ich mich mal wieder. viuelleicht n bissl was bauen und dann ausprobieren. hätte ich bock zu wenn ihr nix dagegen habt.

so und nun viel spaß beim heizen!

Grüße

Michael


----------



## stahlbrett (4. Juni 2008)

Also die Hausparty hat sich defintiv gelohnt  

Das hört sich alles sehr gut an... 
Wie schauts denn dieses Wochenende aus? Freitagnachmittag? Samstagmorgen/Mittag/Nachmittag?

Grüße Daniel


----------



## bikegott (4. Juni 2008)

hey
also wie gesagt, ich bin freitag in 2 wochen wieder da!
vielleicht meldet sich chris ja noch bei dir!

Schkonmal vioel spaß

Gruß
Michl


----------



## Chris1993 (5. Juni 2008)

hm also es geht dieses wochenende am freitag am samstag bin ich in treysa und am sonntag weis ich noch nich vieleicht wieder winterberg

grüße

Christian


----------



## Chris1993 (20. Juni 2008)

so bin diese woche in ny bin am sonntag oder samstag wieder da bis denne


----------



## Chris1993 (5. Juli 2008)

hey diesen sontag also morgen ist vereinsrad fahrenund grillen das gründstück wird jetzt bald bebaut!
schriebt noch ma was rein

bis denne

Christian


----------



## bikegott (6. Juli 2008)

hey chris
was war denn das für ein grillen?
etwa bei euch im wald?
und welches grundstück meinst du?

ich war am wochenende 3 tage in den vogesen zum biken mit kumpels!
war ober geil! 
ich hoffe ihr habts euch schmecken lassen und gut gefeiert!

ciao bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris1993 (6. Juli 2008)

ja wir ham ja ein ofizieles gründstück zum bauen da kommt ein dirtpark hin und eine halfpipe und noch vieleicht ein bisschen north shore


----------



## Mr G. (28. Juli 2008)

Hi!
Sagt mal wo in MR sind den diese Northshore teile und die Holterdipolter Strecke? Wäre schön, wenn ihr das beschreiben könntet.

Dirtpark klingt gut - wo kommt der hin? Muss man Vereinsmitglied sein, um den benutzen zu dürfen?

Grüßle


----------



## Mike140 (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo erst einmal,

ich bin nagelneu hier im Forum und auch sonst wenig MTBike erfahren. Ich fahre gerne Touren, aber im Wald biken hat natürlich einen höheren Spaßfaktor. Aber es macht tierisch Spaß und bin erst gestern die Lahnberge von Spiegelslust runter zum Ortenberg. 

Mein Bike ist nicht das neueste und ich überlege schon mir mal etwas neues zu kaufen oder das alte Teil für Teil zu überholen. Ohne Federgabel und mit naja-Bremsen geht es halt zur Sicherheit einen Gang langsamer.

Was ist das für ein Bauprojekt von dem hier die Rede ist und was ist Dirtpark und Northshore??

Vielleicht gibt es den ein oder anderen Marburger hier, der mir etwas übers Biken und Bikes erzählen kann oder mir auch mal den ein oder anderen Trail zeigt??

Gruß aus Schröck
Mike


----------



## Mr G. (6. August 2008)

Spiegelslust runter (in alle Richtungen) beschreibt auch meine momentanen Lieblingsstrecken.
Das sind wohl mit die längsten Abfahrten, die man hier so kriegen kann.

Dirtbahn und Northshore könnte man erklären aber das hier spricht dann wohl für sich und vereinfacht es auch:

http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/

ansonsten mal bei Youtube nach den entsprechenden Begriffen suchen das vereinfacht vieles und schafft eine gute Vorstellung davon.

Gruss Daniel
PS: Chris, ich melde mich noch - irgendwann finde  ich die Zeit


----------



## Assassin85 (29. August 2008)

Hey,
haben jetzt auch noch nen kleinen Trail in Marburg gebaut. Wer Lust und Zeit hat kann sich ja melden.
würd auch gerne die anderen Trails mal kennenlernen. also meldet euch einfach.
greetz


----------



## marvin2111 (29. August 2008)

Assassin85 schrieb:


> Hey,
> haben jetzt auch noch nen kleinen Trail in Marburg gebaut. Wer Lust und Zeit hat kann sich ja melden.
> würd auch gerne die anderen Trails mal kennenlernen. also meldet euch einfach.
> greetz



was hasten für trails gebaut also eher dh mäßig oder wie? meld dich ma wenns schön mim fully zu fahren ist bin ich dabei ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris1993 (29. August 2008)

hat jemand bock heute zu helfen bauen grad ne schöne freeride strecke beim damelsberg und will jemand 4 m dropen?


----------



## Chris1993 (29. August 2008)

ach und in cappel die sachen wurden zerstört der 2 m drop und die wippe und sone komische anfahrt


----------



## Assassin85 (29. August 2008)

Würde ihn so ins leichte DH einstufen. 4 kleine sprünge und 2 kleine steinfelder. Poste hier rein, wenn wir wieder fahrn. wie erreiche ich dich denn?

greetz


----------



## Assassin85 (29. August 2008)

@ chris 1993: Joa wären dabei. wann und wo und wie erreich ich dich?

gruß


----------



## Mr G. (29. August 2008)

Hiho!
Habe die kleine Strecke vorgestern entdeckt, da sie direkt von meiner Hausstrecke abgeht
Die ist mal echt schön geworden und für MR eine Bereicherung. 

Allerdings dürft ihr euch nicht wundern, wenn  die bald wieder kaputt ist. Genau an dieser Stelle hängt erstens ein "Betreten Verboten" Schild, zweitens geht sie fast direkt am Jägerturm vorbei und drittens hat genau dort ein Bekannter von mir neulich Ärger mit einem Forstpächter gekriegt.

Aber ich wünsche euch viel Glück (und mir auch - da sie ja echt Spaß macht ).

Grüße Mr. G.


----------



## marvin2111 (29. August 2008)

also bei dh bin ich immer dabei .. wenns am we ist .. dann schreibt mir einfach ma so 2 tage vorher und ich bin dabei;-) muss ja my neues bike ma wieder jagen


----------



## Assassin85 (29. August 2008)

Also
Erstens: DANKE an Mr. G aber das Lob gilt auch andy_74. 

zweitens: AN ALLE. Morgen 10 Uhr am Hauptbahnhof in Marburg. dann fahrn wir die strecke wieder

greetz


----------



## marvin2111 (30. August 2008)

okay hab ich jetzt ein bisschen spät gelesen  .. naja hätts sowieso nach der party gestern net geschafft heude noch früher aufzustehen ;-)


----------



## Chris1993 (31. August 2008)

jo hi waren heute son bischen auf dem trail fahren mit m benni jochen hanes und ich
war ziemlich lustig bis denne und das stein feld hat sich in die länge gezogen jetzt gehts aber mitm bunny hop rüber


----------



## Chris1993 (3. September 2008)

der trail am damelsberg ist fahst fertig is jetzt nen drop da step up doubel step down und son kram und halt kleine sprünge fals jemand bock hat mal zu fahren oder bauen zu helfen wir treffen uns am freitag um halb 4 vorm georg gasman stadion genug werkzeug is da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (8. September 2008)

Moin moin aus dem hohen Norden. Ich bin am 21/22. September auf einer Familienfeier in Marburg und würde mich gerne gelegentlich abseilen.
Wenn ihr am fahren/bauen seid würde ich mich gerne beteiligen.
Ist euer Trail weit von Marburg? Eher für den Tourenfahrer oder für den Downhiller (wegen Bikewahl)?


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. September 2008)

Niemand hier der Fahren will?


----------



## Chris1993 (11. September 2008)

hi
jo wir könnten auf dem neuen trail am damelsberg fahren der ist fast fertig muss nur noch das letzte virtel der strecke frei geräumt werden, dann ist der trail so ca 1,2 km lang.
da is ein road gap drinne north shore zeug und sonst kommen noch ein paar gaps und stein felder rein


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. September 2008)

Auto nötig, oder kann man da mit dem Fahrrad hin?
Klingt auf jeden Fall gut. Und mithelfen würde ich selbstverständlich auch.
Fully oder Hardtail? Klingt eher nach Fully.


----------



## Devilz_eye (11. September 2008)

sagt mal wie heftig ist der Trail denn? Komm ich da nur mit nem Downhiller Heil runter, oder auch mit einem "normalen MTB" 

würde mir das ganze bei Gelegenheit zumindest mal gern angucken und wenn möglich mal mitfahren... hab auch noch mindestens 1 Kollegen der sicher dabei wäre.


Wie komm ich denn überhaupt zum Damelsberg, hab noch nie davon gehört obwohl ich eigentlich der Meinung war mich in MR ganz gut auszukennen... ?!


----------



## Chris1993 (11. September 2008)

äh würde dann mal vorschlagen das wir uns am georg gasmann stadion treffen oder am cineplex . ja und mann kommt so ziemlich jeden trail in deutschland mit m hardtail runter halt je nach fahrweise aber auf jeden fall solten ma 2 bremsen dran sein weil ich bins ma mit m dirt gefahren und das ging gar nicht


----------



## Lord Shadow (11. September 2008)

Ich würde dann nächste Woche zum Cineplex kommen, da weiß ich ungefähr wo es ist.
Seid ihr denn am Samstag den 20.9. Unterwegs?


----------



## Chris1993 (11. September 2008)

ich denke schon


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. September 2008)

Also: Wann und wo trefft ihr euch/wir uns?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris1993 (16. September 2008)

schlag was vor aber nicht vor 11


----------



## Lord Shadow (16. September 2008)

Ok. Dann Samstag 12 Uhr am Cineplex.


----------



## Chris1993 (16. September 2008)

ok


----------



## stahlbrett (19. September 2008)

Moin, devilz_eye und ich schauen um 12 Uhr auch mal am Cineplex vorbei! Treffen uns vorher in Ginseldorf und hoffen, dass wir es pünkltich schaffen


Grüße stahlbrett


----------



## Chris1993 (19. September 2008)

hey es kann sein das ich ne halbe stunde später komme bin noch vorher bei hi bike


----------



## Jonesmann (29. September 2008)

peace,
bin neu hier um Trails im Raum Marburg zu suchen.
Ich fahre mit einem Kollegen immer im Raum Dautphetal und haben hier auch eine vernünftige Strecke welche "professionell" angelegt wurde(dazu später mehr).
Wir suchen auch nette Leute zum Bilden von Fahrgemeinschaften oä.

Anfahrt/Wegbeschreibung:
Googlemaps
Hinter dem Sportlereingang der Hinterlandhalle befindet sich ein Feldweg diesem einfach folgen..die Strecke ist nicht zu verfehlen.
Es gibt genügend Parkflächen und es ist sehr einfach wieder zu finden 

Strecke:
Etwa 600Meter lang und bietet sehr abwechslungsreiche Trails, welche immer schön gezweigt sind damit auch Anfänger mit MTBs fahren können.
Es gibt ein Double, ein Gap,einen schönen Drop,eine Steilkurve,Steinfeld,diverse kicker ... und leider zuviele Ameisen!
Die Strecke bietet sehr viele Möglichkeiten damit vergeht auch bei mehrmaliger Abfahrt nicht der Spaß.

Wir bitten euch dort keinen Müll zu hinterlassen oder die Ameisen zu lynchen weil der Spaß sonst sehr schnell von der Gemeinde geschlossen wird.

Jetzt seid ihr dran!
Bitte verpasst euren Trails vernünftige Wegbeschreibungen damit jeder sie einfach finden kann

Peace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marvin2111 (29. September 2008)

hey coole sache .. werd versuchen da mal vorbei zu schauen ;-)


----------



## Jonesmann (29. September 2008)

kannst du auch eine wegbeschreibung zu ein par guten trails posten ?
lahnberge oä war ich schon aber kenne mich da speziell nicht aus

ty


----------



## marvin2111 (29. September 2008)

dazu kann ich dir keine genau infos geben .. komm aus der richtung frankenberg.. also guter tipp wenn de  nur ma en bissi springen willst ist niederasphe .. kann davon ma en bild machen und post das dann ma .. ja vorher konnte man noch gut von christenberg fahren dort wurde der schöne weg aber begradigt =(
ich möchte jetzt die tage mal gucken wie es an der sackpfeife aussieht .. weil dort war ja mal eine offiziele dh strecke mal sehen ob davon noch etwas zu finden ist
MfG


----------



## Jonesmann (29. September 2008)

Yes, kannst du eine genauere Beschreibung für Niederasphe posten?
Auf die Sackpfeife wollte ich auch als mal aber habs bis dato nicht geschafft.


__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ 
weiterer Trails in Dautphetal

Rimbergturm:

Anfart und Ort siehe Link!Fürs Parken einfach auf eine der unzähligen Feldwege ausweichen.
Der Trail ist auf der örtlichen Wanderkarte eingezeichnet gilt aber offiziell als Wanderweg.Weswegen man mit entgegenkommenden Wanderen rechnen muss 
Trotzdem eine schöne und vorallem steile Piste! Etwa 800m lang und alles Natur belassen also keine Bauten
Weitere Trails sind natürlich auch vorhanden zB Richtung Drachenhöhle (siehe Link)


----------



## Mirco75 (1. Oktober 2008)

Hi Jonesmann
Ich komme aus Dautphetal-Allendorf a. H.
Das hört sich gut an. Die Hinterlandhalle ist von mir ca. 10Min. entfernt.
Vielleicht sieht man sich mal.


----------



## Chris1993 (6. Oktober 2008)

wo ist der drop und bei den gaps sind die landings zu kurz aber sonst ganz cool warum habt ihr sie höher gemacht?
grüße


----------



## Jonesmann (6. Oktober 2008)

also der Drop wurde leider von einem Grenzgangverein abgerissen weil die durch die Strecke marschieren mussten(befand sich bei der Vergabelung rechts).
Ich war in letzter Zeit leider nur einmal da.. und wer genau da rumgemacht hat weiß irgendwie keiner.Naja, ich schaus mir mal genauer an wenn das Wetter mitspielt
edit: der Drop kann natürlich relativ simpel wieder aufgebaut werden.Bretter sind noch vorhanden.


----------



## Chris1993 (16. Oktober 2008)

hi also wir ham heute und gestern wieder ein paar gaps gebaut und noch 1 steinfeld und ham angefangen ne neue line zu bauen wer hat denn ma bock am damelsberg fahren zu kommen ?


----------



## Chris1993 (19. Oktober 2008)

hi
wir ham heute einen drop gebaut einen hip jump und noch ein gap morgen wird warscheinlich ein 2.50 m drop stehn


----------



## Jonesmann (25. Oktober 2008)

Kannst du eine genaue Wegbeschreibung posten ?
Dann würde ich auchmal vorbei kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris1993 (25. Oktober 2008)

wir könnten uns mal treffen irgendwann ansonsten zum schloß fahren dann richtung schloßpark dann der geterten straße folgen und dann am ende ist ein häuschen und dann die straße nach rechts runter fahren dann ist man schon da müstet ihr vieleicht ein bisschen suchen


----------



## weltraumpapst (28. Oktober 2008)

um die sackpfeife herum gibt es auch 2 sehr gute längere trails!! 

und ich kenne noch einen zwischen biedenkopf und wolfgruben, der auch sehr gut und lang ist!

falls interresse besteht ruhig an mich wenden, zeig euch die gerne mal


----------



## Jonesmann (29. Oktober 2008)

Jou die Trails würden mich sehr interessieren.
Ich war den letzten Sa komplett damit beschäftigt Trails an der Sackpfeife zu finden.Habe aber nicht wirklich etwas gefunden weil ich nur eine ungenaue Beschreibung von einem Arbeitskollegen habe.
Würde mich freuen wenn wir mal was ausmachen können


----------



## weltraumpapst (29. Oktober 2008)

können wir gerne mal machen. am besten an nem wochenende. weil in der woche wird das bisschen knapp, müssen dann nämlich 2 mal auf die sackpfeife hoch fahren. sind eben mal gefahren start und ziel war auf der ludwigshütte, dauer 2 std. der andere geht von der sackpfeife nach weifenbach runter.

den wir heute gefahren sind, der heisst kleeberg (ist ein grenzgangsweg) dauert so 20 - 30 min. der geht am anfang auf und ab und am bergkamm entlang, teilweise auch mal schieben bergauf und zum schluss sehr sehr  steil runter!!!!! man sitzt fast auf dem hinterrad.

der andere ist ein schmaler trail durch dichten wald mit wurzeln, steinen, bodenwellen und so. dauer max 5 min würde ich sagen. aber der ist richtig gut mein lieblings trail in der gegend!!


----------



## Jonesmann (29. Oktober 2008)

Sehr Geil!
Ich hab mich gradeben schon rumgehört und wir fahren whrsl am Sa den Weifenbachtrail (ein Kollege meint ihn finden zu können).
Wir können auch nur am We fahren, weil wir Arbeitsbedingt unter der Woche kaum Zeit haben.

Wenn du willst kannst du gerne mitfahren oder wir vereinbaren mal ein treffen.


----------



## marvin2111 (30. Oktober 2008)

würde evtl auch am weekend ma nach marburg kommen und mir da den trail ma angucken .. steht aber noch nicht fest sag nochmal bescheid also wenn jmd zeit hat .. schreibt mir .


----------



## Jonesmann (30. Oktober 2008)

Wir treffen uns am Samstag Morgen in Weifenbach um die Sackpfeifentrails zu schrubben.
Nach Mr würde ich am Sonntag kommen.


----------



## weltraumpapst (30. Oktober 2008)

wann trefft ihr euch in weifenbach? muss nämlich erst mal arbeiten bis 9 uhr.... 10 uhr könnte ich schaffen


----------



## c-mann (30. Oktober 2008)

Moin Moin
Wenn ihr auf der Sackpfeife seid müst ihr die drei Trails nach Weifenbacher Schutzhütte ruter fahren SEHR SCHÖÖÖÖÖÖN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonesmann (30. Oktober 2008)

Wir treffen uns whrsl um 11 und definitiv nicht vor 10.
Ich kann morgen so um 15Uhr die genaue Zeit posten, wir sind uns auch noch nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Metalbeast (31. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

kann man die Trails auch mitm Hardtail fahren oder ist das eher nicht zu empfehlen? Ich such nämlich auch immer geile Trails.

weltraumpapst, den Trail von Bid nach Wolfgruben könntest du mir bei Gelegenheti mal zeigen.

Man sieht sich heut abend beim Nightride denk ich.


----------



## weltraumpapst (31. Oktober 2008)

ja genau die zur schutzhütte meine ich, aber es gibt 4!!  
die kann man auch mit dem hardtail fahren,mache ich auch öfter mal


----------



## marvin2111 (31. Oktober 2008)

also sonntag marburg würde bei mir auch gut passen .. weil morgen ist eher schlecht


----------



## Jonesmann (31. Oktober 2008)

Wir starten morgen ab 11Uhr an der Schutzhütte Weifenbach und schrubben voraussichtlich den ganzen Tag die Trails.
ALso, wer kommen will ist herzlich eingeladen.
(Wir fahren alle mit Hd)

Vllt trifft man sich morgen.

Nachtrag: Sonntag bin ich am Dommeldingsberg in Marburg.


----------



## Metalbeast (31. Oktober 2008)

Mal schaun wies heute wird, vielleicht komm ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike140 (9. November 2008)

Hallo Marburger MTBler,

seit etwa 2 Monaten sind wir dabei eine Radkarte für die Marburger Lahnberge zu erstellen. Zur Zeit konzentrieren wir uns auf die Rad- und Wanderwege östlich und westlich der Uni-Gebäude auf den Lahnberge und auch südlich von Klinik Sonnenblick nach Cappel.

Unsere GPS-Tracks fügen wir in die openstreetmap ein, und tacken die Wege entsprechend dieser Kennzeichnung. Schmalere Wege werden als Fusswege (footway) gekennzeichnet. Es gibt auch eine wiki-Seite bei osm, zur Kennzeichnung von speziellen MTB-Wegen.

Hier könnt Ihr unsere Karte sehen.

Die Karte und die Daten stehen jedermann kostenlos zur Verfügung, da die openstreetmap unter der Creative Common Lizenz steht. Es gibt auch (regelmäßig aktualisierte) kostenlose Karten zum downloaden für verschiedene GPS-Geräte.

Mitmachen kann jeder .... für Fragen könnt ihr mir hier im Forum schreiben.

Gruß
Mike140

PS. Ist das eigentlich die richtige Kategorie ???


----------



## Mr G. (9. November 2008)

Hi!

Ich muss sagen, dass das eine super Idee ist. Ich weiß nicht wie hoch eurer Anspruch in Bezug darauf ist, die netten aber "inoffiziellen" MTB Trails zu erfassen. 
Da ich vom Kartenerstellen und GPS (noch) keine Ahnung habe, würde ich mich aber anbieten euch über ein paar Wege zu führen. Die könnte man soweit ich das verstanden habe, während der Tour via GPS-Gerät aufzeichnen und dann weiterverarbeiten. 

Meldet euch, wenn ihr Interesse habt. Kenne mich im Bereich der Lahnberge und auch im Wherdaer Wald recht gut aus (was nicht heißt, dass ich alles kenne).

Grüßle Mr. G.


----------



## Mike140 (9. November 2008)

Hy Mr. G,

klasse, gerne kannst du mir ein paar neue Wege zeigen. Dann terminieren wir mal eine kleine Lahnberge-Runde ... und kartographieren. Es wird ja nun schon wieder früh dunkel, also bleibt nur ein Wochenende. Das Wetter sollte auch noch einigermassen mitspielen . Dann planen wir mal oder fahren einfach spontan - wie wäre es Samstag den 22.11. nachmittags?

Ich kann Dir aber auch kurz-und-knapp erklären, wie man mit einem GPS (hast Du eines??) Daten aufnimmt und die OSM-Karte damit ergänzt. 

Gruß
Mike140

PS. Zu unserem Anspruch: "Nichts schlägt so stark, wie das Herz eines Freiwilligen"


----------



## Mr G. (9. November 2008)

Jo!

Klingt hervorragend. Ich habe übrigens noch kein GPS, bin innerlich aber dran. Ich kann für mich noch nicht ganz den Nutzen abschätzen, da es für mich erst Sinn macht, wenn Gebiete die leicht zu erreichen, mir aber unbekannt sind mit Daten zur Verfügung stehen. 

Da ich denke, dass es anderen Leuten genauso geht und sich sowas nur aufbauen lässt, wenn an vielen Stellen viele Leute gleichzeitig daran arbeiten, finde ich eure Idee großartig.

Bei mir passt es an mehreren Wochentagen auch ab 3 Uhr - da kann man noch 2 Stunden fahren - also bin ich da etwas flexibler. Für Samstag den 22. sag ich dir erst mal grob zu. Ich kann heute allerdings noch nicht abschätzen was in zwei Wochen  ist.

Um das Forum nicht weiter mit privaten Fahrplänen vollzupacken würde ich sagen den Rest per email. Ich schicke dir ne PM.

Gruß Mr. G.


----------



## Mike140 (11. November 2008)

Für alle die sich für OSM interessieren und Karten für MTB erstellen möchten, sei dieser Beitrag empfohlen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=364873

Da hat sich jemand große Mühe gemacht und grosses Lob verdient.


----------



## booby_trap (13. November 2008)

hi,

hätte ein paar touren rund um mr als gpx oder kmz datei. wenn ihr interesse habt, kann ich die mal übermitteln...

booby_trap


----------



## Mike140 (25. November 2008)

Hallo.

hier im Forum wurde ja schon viel über OSM und GPS berichtet.
Für alle die sich für openstreetmap (kurz: OSM) im Raum Marburg interessieren. 

*Es gibt ein 1. OSM-Treffen in Marburg !

*Der Link zum Treffen: *
http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Marburg#Mappertreffen*

Jeder ist willkommen und es soll ein lockeres Zusammensein werden ... 
Gerne werden Fragen zu OSM beantwortet ...

Wir sehen uns,
Mike140


----------



## downhiller1995 (17. Januar 2009)

was ist los nähe marburg und in marburg? is was neues gebaut/gefunden worden?


----------



## Chris1993 (19. Januar 2009)

Ist nächsten Samstag oder Sonntag jemand in Dautphe/Friedensdorf oder hat ma jemand lust mit zu kommen?


----------



## Chris1993 (19. Januar 2009)

hi hat eigentlich schon jemand das steile stück mit dem step up entjungvert? anstonsten war ich es ich bin am sonntag dort gefahren den 18.1.09 ach und cooles zeug was ihr gebaut habt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metalbeast (20. Januar 2009)

Chris1993 schrieb:


> Ist nächsten Samstag oder Sonntag jemand in Dautphe/Friedensdorf oder hat ma jemand lust mit zu kommen?



Hi,

wo gibts denn in Friedensdorf was interessantes? Nen netter Trail oder was ist da los?


----------



## MCB (29. Januar 2009)

Die besagten Strecken sind wohl schon relativ bekannt!
Ist schön wenn man dort mal neue Leute trifft.
Die Strecken sollen weiter ausgebaut werden  um noch mehr lustige Sachen an diesem Berg befahren zu können.

Bitte räumt euren Müll  und andere Goddies nach dem vertikalen Spaß wieder weg, dann wird uns keiner die Sache dort verbieten.

Gruß an alle Rider

Der Streckenwart


----------



## Sven Smörebröd (29. Januar 2009)

y


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (4. Februar 2009)

Servus, bin heut vom Rimberg in Damshausen den kurzen X-Wanderweg runter. Is stellenweise auch ganz fein. Da kann man aber noch variieren....Aber die Wanderwege sind doch teilweise echt net schlecht in der Gegend. Auch gut is das Stück von Katzenbach in Richtung Sackpfeife....sonst bin ich noch net so viele gefahren. Eher die normalen Wege...aber das Jahr is ja noch lang....


----------



## Chris1993 (5. Februar 2009)

is die strecke noch vereist?


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (5. Februar 2009)

Falls du meinen Beitrag meinst...Ja ist sie teilweise, aber gut angetaut, so das man fahren kann...
Wenn du nicht meinen Beitrag meinst hab ich nix gesagt...


----------



## Chris1993 (5. Februar 2009)

ich meinte die strecke in friedensdorf


----------



## Sven Smörebröd (5. Februar 2009)

y


----------



## Metalbeast (6. Februar 2009)

Ich glaub ich muss bei Katzenbach mal auf Trailsuche gehen. Hab da keum welches gefunden bisher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (6. Februar 2009)

Wie gesagt der Wanderweg von KABA in richtung Sackpfeife...fahre immer von Richtung Buchenau über Kaba auf die Sackpfeife hoch....Der Singletrail is ca.700m lang. Bin den aber bis jetzt nur hoch gefahren, runter is aber bestimmt auch prima...

Wo isn das in Friedensdorf so ungefähr? Im Wald Richtung Mornshausen?


----------



## MCB (6. Februar 2009)

Die Strecke in Friedensdorf ist leicht zu finden!
Hinter dem Sportlereingang der Hinterlandhalle führt ein Weg in einen Steinbruch, diesem einfach folgen.
Wenn ihr was bauen wollt ist das kein Problem! Bitte bleibt aber in dem Gebiet in welchem sich die aktuellen Trails befinden.

Gruß vom geilsten Club

www.mcb-bike.de
Chapter Freeride


----------



## Chris1993 (6. Februar 2009)

also warscheinlich werden ich morgen nach dautphe fahren


----------



## Metalbeast (6. Februar 2009)

Chiefwiggum82 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt der Wanderweg von KABA in richtung Sackpfeife...fahre immer von Richtung Buchenau über Kaba auf die Sackpfeife hoch....Der Singletrail is ca.700m lang. Bin den aber bis jetzt nur hoch gefahren, runter is aber bestimmt auch prima...



Ach der, ja den kenne ich, der ist auch runter richtig cool.


----------



## downhiller1995 (6. Februar 2009)

hi chris ich kann am sonntag nicht fahren weil meine oma geburstag hat aber wenn wir morgen fahren find ich das  gut


----------



## Chiefwiggum82 (6. Februar 2009)

Hey Leutz hab mal eine von diesen neuen Communitys aufgemacht...

siehe Hessisches Hinterland...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Praetor (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

weiß jemand, ob man in dem Wald nördlich des Ginseldorferweges (beim Studentendorf) gut fahren kann?


----------



## mother lode (14. März 2009)

Hi Praetor,

ich bin dort noch nicht besonders oft unterwegs gewesen, aber zumindest einen schönen Trail gibt es dort in der unmittelbaren Nähe und über das normale Wegnetz kann man auch ganz gut fahren. Evtl. ist es anfänglich ein wenig schwerer, sich in diesem Gebiet zu orientieren, dafür kann man von dort aus allerdings Touren gut variieren und auf andere Gebiete ausdehnen, wenn man mehr als eine Feierabendrunde fahren möchte.

MfG


----------



## savage79 (23. März 2009)

Hallo Leute,
bin eigentlich in anderen Hobby's aktiv, aber hier treffen wir uns 
ich fahre so ein RC monstertruck und in eisenhausen auf der verwilderten BMX strecke kann ich zwar noch fahren und springen, aber das fetzt net wirklich wegen dem hohen grass  
sollte mal jemand kontrolliert abflammen  
heute hat mir ein kumpel erzählt das wohl ne bmx strecke bei der hinterlandhalle sein soll...
jetzt habe ich gegooglet und euch hier gefunden!!!
meine fragen:
habt ihr stress damit wenn ich mal mit meinem truck darum petze, sollange ich niemand störe???
wäre das überhaupt geeignet für mich???
habt ihr ne vieleicht ne idee wo ich im raum dautphetal geil fahren kann mit nem 1:8 monstertruck?? kann sprünge bis 5 meter locker ab !!!

Holm und Rippenbruch

Grüße aus Dautphe


----------



## savage79 (18. April 2009)

hier is ja net viel los


----------



## mother lode (19. April 2009)

Das hier ist schließlich auch kein RC-Forum. Fährst du überhaupt MTB?


----------



## savage79 (20. April 2009)

is wohl war, aber im rc forum gibts garkeine leute hier aus meiner gegend, deswegen dachte ich frage ich hier mal , vieleicht weiss ja jemand ne gute stelle für mich.
ein bike habe ich net


----------



## mother lode (20. April 2009)

Ich persönlich kenne weder die Hinterlandshalle noch kenne ich Eisenhausen. Insofern wirst du von mir keinen Widerspruch hören. Bitte leg aber keine Feuer im Wald - das war ja hoffentlich ohnehin nur ein Scherz.


----------



## savage79 (20. April 2009)

das war jetzt auch mehr an die leute hier von seite 5 gerichtet, weil das sind leute aus meiner gegend / dorf ...
ja feuer machen und so faxen, glaub aus dem alter bin ich lange raus 

es sollte auch nicht so enden  
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWuJCG1yrMw"]YouTube - woman on bike VS rc cars[/ame]


----------



## Sven Smörebröd (20. April 2009)

y


----------



## savage79 (21. April 2009)

also ich war mal bei der hinterlandhalle habe mir euren trail angeschaut!! 
klasse was ihr da alles gebaut habt, allerdings is das ja garnixx für mich da!!! 
habbe eure kiste bier auch entdeckt  
ich finde das was du schreibst das der lockenkopf euch da stöcke auf die strecke legt unmöglich!! schnappt euch doch die pisser mal und versohlt den den arsch!!!
ja obereisenhausen ist für mich perfekt, müsste nur mal abgeflammt werden 
und nach so sachen halte ich ausschau und wollte euch mal fragen wo es sowas hier in dautphetal noch gibt  
für mich is auch sicher das wenn ihr irgendwo mit den bikes gerade fahrt, das ich da nicht fahre, ich warte dann oder so, weil ich will niemand meinen Truck an den kopf hämmern !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven Smörebröd (27. April 2009)

y


----------



## savage79 (28. April 2009)

ja das ist doch auch was !!!
dankeschön!!!


----------



## downhiller1995 (28. April 2009)

es ist jetzt aber pflicht brust und rücken pansser zu dragen aber es kontroliert so wie so keiner


----------



## Sven Smörebröd (17. Juni 2009)

y


----------



## Chris1993 (18. Juni 2009)

Weis jemand was jetzt los ist? Werden die trails abgerissen? oder darf mann irgendwann noch mal dort fahren?


----------



## mother lode (18. Juni 2009)

Am besten ein neues drüberhängen auf dem steht "Begehen des Waldes mit Füßen verboten".


----------



## MCB (18. Juni 2009)

Die Gemeinde Dautphetal steht der Sache an sich recht offen gegenüber. Allerdings sind die Trails immer illegal gewesen!
Somit ist die Gemeinde erst mal ihrer Pflicht nachgekommen und hat diese Schilder aufgestellt um an bestehendes Recht zu erinnern.
Die Gemeinde sucht nach einer Lösung. Und wir hoffen bald eine Location zu bekommen, wo die ganze Sache offiziel aufgezogen werden kann.
Die vorhanden Trails sind nicht zu legalisieren, da einige Umstände dagegen sprechen.
Die Northshore - Elemente sind weitgehend entfernt worden, um evtl. Gefährdungen zu vermeiden.
Das Radfahren ist in Hessen abseits der Wege grundsätzlich nicht gestattet!
Wir werden sehen ob eine Alternative geschaffen werden kann.


----------



## RadJunky (28. Juni 2009)

Ein Hallo in die Runde. Habe mich heute in diesem Forum frisch angemeldet. 
Gibt es hier Leute die in der Michelbacher Gegend unterwegs sind?  Ich hätte große Lust hier mal einige nette Strecken auszubauen. Eine ganz nette Alltagsstrecke durch alte Sandsteinbrüche und alte Hohlwege habe ich schon, aber etwas Abwechslung währe nicht schlecht. 
Also, wenn jemand Lust hat, und  "einfach nur bergab" zu langweilig ist...  einfach melden. (Auch, wenn dieser Beitrag einmal eine dicke Staubschicht angesetzt haben sollte ;-D)


----------



## Chris1993 (28. Juni 2009)

hi wir haben diesen wald letztens gefunden und haben schon angefangen den auszubauen sind schon 2 abzweigungen zu dem normalen trail da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadJunky (28. Juni 2009)

Ah, Ihr ward das! Schon mal ein dickes Kompliment. Das dürfte am Freitag oder Samstag gemacht worden sein, oder? Wann seid Ihr das nächste mal da?


----------



## mother lode (28. Juni 2009)

Direkt über Michelbach gibt es doch auch ein paar schöne Stellen, an denen ich eigentlich auf jeder Ausfahrt vorbeikomme. Ich finde, daß man hier doch etwas mehr nach schönen Trails suchen muß - vor allem, wenn man nicht nur einen auf seiner Route haben will.
Von welchem Wald sprecht ihr denn?


----------



## Chris1993 (28. Juni 2009)

Ja alles das was bis jetzt gebaut ist haben wir nur mit unseren Händen gebaut, weil wir keine Klappstapaten hatten. Wir haben vor von oben bis unten alles auszubauen,auch mit North Shore Elementen. Ist irgenwie dumm das wir den Wald erst so spät entdeckt haben. Wir haben hier in Marburg schon sehr viel gebaut. Aber in dem Wald kann man ja einen sehr langen und technischen Trail bauen. Wir müssen nur hoffen das nicht wieder alles zerstört wird was wir bauen. Wir haben das am Freitag gebaut und Samstag früh.. Wir sprechen von dem Wald der runter nach Michelbach geht.. Du musst uns noch mal guten stellen zeigen wo wir etwas bauen können. Weist du ob es dort einen Förster gibt der öfters mal durch den Wald läuft? wird den das stören wenn wir dort etwas gebaut haben? Ich bin wahrscheinlich morgen und nächsten Freitag,Samstag und Sonntag da..ich schreib dir mal meine Handynummer dann können wir uns ja mal irgendwann dort treffen..


----------



## DerandereJan (28. Juni 2009)

Servus Marburger.......

ich frage mal im Interesse der Hochschulsportler in Gießen...
wir fahren regelmässig im Raum Gießen, wollten uns aber auch mal die Marburger Trails anschauen... also wenn sich jemand angesprochen fühlt, wir fahren im Schnitt Touren mit etwa 40 Km und 1000-1300 Hm....... wäre schön wenn uns jemand die Gegend zeigen könnte....

So long,

Grüße Jan


----------



## RadJunky (28. Juni 2009)

mother lode schrieb:


> Direkt über Michelbach gibt es doch auch ein paar schöne Stellen, an denen ich eigentlich auf jeder Ausfahrt vorbeikomme. Ich finde, daß man hier doch etwas mehr nach schönen Trails suchen muß - vor allem, wenn man nicht nur einen auf seiner Route haben will.
> Von welchem Wald sprecht ihr denn?



Der Wald direkt östlich und südöstlich von Michelbach.
Eigentlich ein sehr interessantes Fleckchen, aber leider noch etwas zu wenig "erschlossen"  für uns. Aber es wird ja daran gearbeitet.
Früher wurde hier in vielen kleinen Steinbrüchen Roter Buntsandstein abgebaut. Also einige nette Dellen in den Hügeln. Außerdem sind noch einige verwilderte Hohlwege auf denen die schweren Karren dann ins Tal gefahren worden sind. In denen steckt auch noch viel Potential. Einen davon habe ich schon freigeräumt.Kann man sich vorstellen wie einen Weg, der immer tiefer im Boden eingesunken ist und deswegen von steilen Flanken umgeben ist. Ich finde es sehr interessant.


----------



## mother lode (29. Juni 2009)

Ok, dann meinen wir den selben. Ich kenne da nur die Abfahrt (von Südosten kommend), bei der man über zwei aufeinanderfolgende Trails in einem Michelbacher Wohngebiet am Waldrand rauskommt. Ist im unteren Teil nicht kurvig, macht aber trotzdem Spaß. 
Erschließt ihr von diesem Teil aus oder auch evtl. noch woanders? Denn ich würde mich gern durch regelmäßiges Befahren am Ausbau beteiligen... 
Je mehr solcher Trails, desto besser. Irgendwer muß auch mal diesen Rest vom ümgestürzten baum beseitigen. Ich fahr leider immer ohne Motorsäge los.
Kennt jemand Trails in den Wäldern auf der gegenüberliegenden Lahntalseite, also von Michelbach aus gesehen hinter Sterzhausen? Bin dort auch gerne unterwegs, kenne aber bisher nur Autobahnstrecken. Mit vereinten Kräften lassen sich sicher einige sehr schöne Trails erschließen. Die Gegend ist per se bestens geeignet.

MfG

@ DerAndereJan:

Ich fahre öfter mal eine schöne Runde um Marburg rum, die ca. 45km lang ist und um die 900hm hat. Gibt einige schöne Trails auf der Route und Straßen sowie aspahltierte Wege werden so gut es geht gemieden. Ausgangspunkt ist für mich MR-Süd - also für aus Gießen kommende nicht unpraktisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (29. Juni 2009)

mother lode schrieb:


> ...



cool, wir fahren immer Mittwochs 17 Uhr, wenn du da mal Zeit hättest, wäre geil...... 

Können wir ja hier fest machen........

Grüße Jan


----------



## mother lode (29. Juni 2009)

In den nächsten Wochen stehe ich zeitlich allerdings noch unter Druck und werde daher Wochentags kaum dazu kommen. In zweieinhalb Wochen könnte es möglich sein; ich möchte aber noch keine Zusage machen.
Wer oder besser wie viele wäre denn "wir" - sind das auch Leute hier aus dem Forum?

MfG


----------



## Mr G. (29. Juni 2009)

Hi!

DerandereJan: 
Ich würde mich auch anbieten um Marburg rum zu führen - Die Touren hätten den Charakter "Wir fahren jetzt zum ... hoch, weil es da schick runtergeht" mit mehreren Aufs und Abs (was hier wohl nicht anders möglich ist, wenn man auf 1300 HM kommen möchte)

Mittochs ist grundsätzlich OK andere Tage sind aber auch sehr willkommen.

An die Pfadbauer:
Ich habe schon einiges im Wald gesehen, was wahrscheinlich von euch kommt (Dammelsbergstrecke z.B.) und auch schon einige querliegende Bäume zu Schanzen selbst ausgebaut.
Ich finde das auf den bestehenden oder ehemaligen (durch den Steinbruch an der Panoramastraße/Studentendorf) Wegen auch gut, die Meinung mögen der Förster und einige Spaziergänger nicht teilen - aber vielleicht kriegt mann das ja mit freundlich grüßen und langsam an den Leuten vorbeifahren wieder hin.

Wenn man sich das allerdings in der Gegend um das "Geländer am Teufelsgraben" (Oberhalb Wehrdaer Schwimmbad) anguckt, kann ich nur sagen: echt dumm! 
Erst wird ein bestehender Weg durch Kurven , die rechts und links ins Gehölz gefräst wurden (wahrscheinlich um die Linie flowiger zu machen) ausgebaut und dann zieht irgendein Mensch mit "viel Weitblick" unterhalb dieses Geländers eine weitere Line durch den Wald mitten im Naturschutzgebiet, legt Wurzelteppiche von Nadelbäumen frei (die ja bekannt sind für ihren top Halt, weil die wurzeln ja so tief ins Erdreich gründen), reißt weitere Teile des Bodens auf, der eh schon total locker ist... etc.

Mich wundert es hierbei nicht, wenn Förster verärgert alles abreißen, was nach Bikespots aussieht. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass so die Lobby oder der Ruf der Biker in MR gestärkt wird und wahrscheinlich dauert es dann auch nicht mehr lange, bis der Wald, der bisher noch von allen nett genutzt werden konnte, voll mit Verbotsschildern steht.

Also achtet bitte zum einen im Sinne der Natur aber auch aus Eigeninteresse darauf was ihr wo baut. Wie gesagt, das Bauen an sich empfinde ich eher als Bereicherung des MTB Angebots in MR - ich habe aber auch ein bißchen Angst um unsere Zukunft als "Freireiter" und wahrscheinlich auch um die Zukunft der entstehenden Fliegewiese.


Gruß Mr. G.

Wenn trotz der Schimpftirade jmd. Lust hat zu biken - einfach PM


----------



## RadJunky (29. Juni 2009)

Gut gebrüllt Löwe!
Ne, Spaß beiseite. Ist schon richtig was Du schreibst.
Ich verstehe ja auch, das es Vorteile hat das Laub wegzukehren von den neuen Trails. Aber damit macht man auch sehr auf sich aufmerksam und einige folgen dann neugierig diesen neuen Wegen im Wald und finden dadurch "Umbaumaßnahmen", die sonst vielleicht unentdeckt und unkritisiert geblieben wären.
Vielleicht einfach an einigen Stellen etwas sensibler vorgehen.
Cheers!


----------



## DerandereJan (29. Juni 2009)

Mr G. schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> DerandereJan:
> Ich würde mich auch anbieten um Marburg rum zu führen - Die Touren hätten den Charakter "Wir fahren jetzt zum ... hoch, *weil es da schick runtergeht*"
> ...




klingt PERFEKT! 

lass uns das für nächste Woche mal ins Auge fassen...

Diese Woche Mittwoch ist am Dünsberg die Begehung mit dem Förster um Interessen der Biker zu besprechen........Zulauf von Bikern ist gerne gesehen.......

Bis denne......

Jan


----------



## mother lode (30. Juni 2009)

Wow, auf einmal gibts hier in MR ja doch Leute, die MTB fahren. Man muß nur ein paar Steine anheben... 
Ich bin so selten tatsächlich mal jemandem im Wald begegnet. 

Zu der Trailfrage:
Um was es hier ging war doch eher die Reaktivierung der alten "Hohlwege". Ich frag mich, ob einer der hier Anwesenden mit den Verwüstungen in Naturschutzgebieten zu tun hat und will jetzt bestimmt keine Diskussion über Erosion o. ä. vom Zaun brechen, aber freigelegte Wurzelteppiche von Nadelbäumen finden sich z. B. auf dem schönen Rothaarsteig en masse - das ganze heißt dann "Premiumwanderweg".
Ich fände es sehr nützlich, das vorhandene Wissen über Trails untereinander auszutauschen - dann werden Verwüstungen in Schutzgebieten vllt. überflüssig. An einer solchen Tour würde ich mich jedenfalls auch gerne beteiligen.

Wo genau ist denn dieses "Geländer am Teufelsgraben"? Ist es das hinter den Behringwerken?


----------



## Mr G. (30. Juni 2009)

> Um was es hier ging war doch eher die Reaktivierung der alten "Hohlwege".



Yep - vielleicht habe ich zu schnell geschoßen, vielleicht nur ein bißchen Bewusstsein geweckt, wie auch immer ich fand es nach meinem Ausflug in die beschriebene Gegend letztes Wochenende wichtig mal loszuwerden.



> Wo genau ist denn dieses "Geländer am Teufelsgraben"? Ist es das hinter den Behringwerken?



Ich zeigs Dir gerne mal. Hinter den Behringwerken oberhalb des Wehrdaer Schwimmbads.





> klingt PERFEKT!
> 
> lass uns das für nächste Woche mal ins Auge fassen...
> 
> ...




Na dann laß uns den Mittwoch doch mal ins Auge fassen. Abfahrt 17:30 an den Waggonhallen, Rudolf-Bultmann-Straße (da gibt es genug Parkplätze for free und es liegt günstig). 
Wie viele Leute würden es denn werden?

Gruss Mr. G:


----------



## DerandereJan (30. Juni 2009)

Mr G. schrieb:


> Na dann laß uns den Mittwoch doch mal ins Auge fassen. Abfahrt 17:30 an den Waggonhallen, Rudolf-Bultmann-Straße (da gibt es genug Parkplätze for free und es liegt günstig).
> Wie viele Leute würden es denn werden?
> 
> Gruss Mr. G:




Ich denke wir werden mit dem Zug kommen, das ist einfacher für uns.
Letzten Mittwoch waren wir 15 Leute....... 

Grüße Jan


----------



## Mr G. (30. Juni 2009)

Dann passt der Treffpunkt auch - ist 3 min vom Bahnhof entfernt. Bzw. ich kann euch auch abholen sind ja auch nur 3 min für mich.

15 ist natürlich ne recht große Gruppe für so ein Trailhunting - wie sieht das Niveau bezüglich des Bergabfahrens aus?
Wann müßt ihr zurück - oder macht ihr das auf dem Rad?

Gruss aus MR


----------



## DerandereJan (30. Juni 2009)

och, das passt schon...... meisstens sind wir nicht ganz so viele, aber das bergab-Niveau ist ziemlich homogen........ wir kommen eigentlich auf den hier üblichen Trails recht fix voran......
den Zeitrahmen kann man vorher besprechen.... nach der Tour noch 40 km flach zurück muss nich unbedingt sein......

Bis denne....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mother lode (30. Juni 2009)

The more the merrier...

Das wird bestimmt interessant. Mit 15 Leuten könnten wir ja gleich ganz neue Trails in einem Rutsch anlegen...
Ich werd dann wohl auch bei den Waggonhallen parken. Müßte zeitlich hinkommen.

MfG


----------



## DerandereJan (30. Juni 2009)

mother lode schrieb:


> Mit 15 Leuten könnten wir ja gleich ganz neue Trails in einem Rutsch anlegen...




....guter Plan......... 





edith...... Wagonhallen sind doch die Dinger links vom Bahnhof oder? Gegenüber der Videothek......?


----------



## Mr G. (30. Juni 2009)

> edith...... Wagonhallen sind doch die Dinger links vom Bahnhof oder? Gegenüber der Videothek......?




Ne sorry. Die Waggonhallen liegen vom Bahnhof aus 50m Richtung Stadt, dann nach links abbiegen an der Aral vorbei bis zu ATU und hinter ATU links hoch über die Eisenbahnbrücke. Nach weiteren 100m findet ihr auf der linken Seite einen großen freien Platz = Treffpunkt.

Really easy to find. Aber Bahnhof geht auch. Wie ihr wollt.

Gruss


----------



## DerandereJan (30. Juni 2009)

Mr G. schrieb:


> linken Seite einen großen freien Platz = Treffpunkt.




kennisch


----------



## DerandereJan (3. Juli 2009)

So,
wir haben das alles mal durchdacht und besprochen....
kommenden Mittwoch steht......

wir könnten so gegen 17 Uhr da sein....... 


Grüße Jan


----------



## DerandereJan (15. Juli 2009)

Jetzt hats endlich geklappt.........

war super heute, die ganze Gruppe hat fetten Spaß gehabt... 

Extra Danke gilt unserem Guide Mr.G, der einen klasse Job gemacht hat..... immer schön Rücksicht genommen und den Fahrspass aktiv gestaltet.... wir waren tatsächlich nur an einem Berg (Spiegelslust?) und es war nicht eine Sekunde langweilig......
Ich hoffe es war für dich nicht zu *gemütlich* (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), aber das ist bei uns eben Mittwochs so....

Also nochmal THX für die schöne Runde und alles Gute für deinen Urlaub,

Jan


----------



## Mr G. (16. Juli 2009)

Hiho!

Freut mich, dass es euch gefallen und euren Geschmack getroffen hat.

Ich fands auch nen Kracher:

- sehr nette Gruppe 
- gutes Niveau
- super Stimmung 
- angenehmes Tempo 
- und nicht zuletzt super Wetter 
- ich könnte jetzt noch die Trails loben, aber das wär ja ein bißchen frech... ich fahr sie halt gerne.

Es tut mir leid, dass unsere Trails nicht länger sind (genaugenommen tut mir das jeden Tag leid, an dem ich auf diesen selbst unterwegs bin. )
Und ich verspreche mich nächstes Mal vorher nicht kaputt zu machen, so dass solche Ausflüge auch auf Anhieb klappen.





> Ich hoffe es war für dich nicht zu *gemütlich* (), aber das ist bei uns eben Mittwochs so....



Ich sag nur: Die Bergaufmaschine in Form mit dem Merida habt IHR mitgebracht.


Ich melde mich auf jeden Fall schon mal zu mehreren Ausfahrten zum Dünsberg an, sobald dich wieder da bin. Das klang sehr vielversprechend

Und wenn es euch interessiert: Marburg hat noch ein/zwei andere "Berge". Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen, diese zu erkunden.

Grüsse aus Marburg


----------



## DerandereJan (16. Juli 2009)

Mr G. schrieb:


> Ich sag nur: Die Bergaufmaschine in Form mit dem Merida habt IHR mitgebracht.




ich sag nur: Man sollte nicht nur bergauf schnell sein....... sollte man, aber eben nicht NUR.......
sooo glatt wars da nich........


----------



## Mumm (3. September 2009)

Hi,

ich bin neu in Marburg und könnte deshalb auch mal einen Guide gebrauchen der mir ein paar schöne Strecken um Marburg zeigt. Fahrt ihr in der nächsten Zeit nochmal ne Runde? Da würde ich mich gerne dran hängen!

Viele Grüße
benedikt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guitarfreak (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin relativ neu hier(konnte wegen einer Zahn-Op. nicht fahren) und suche gute Trails für blutige Anfänger.  Ich würde gerne grundlegende Dinge erlernen wie droppen(kleine), Kurventechnik und kleinere Sprünge (habe auch nur ein Enduro...also 2m Drops sind dann doch zuviel ).
In Wherda kenne ich einen sehr kurzen Trail 
(Bei den gelben Hochhäusern in den Wald den Berg hoch -> erste Gelegenheit den Feldweg hoch -> man kommt zu einem Hochstand, an dem geradeaus und man ist da. Der Trail endet an einem Holzgeländer)
 mit einem kleinen Sprung, ein paar Steinen und und ein paar Kurven, welchen ich mit ein wenig Übung nun ohne Bremsen fahren kann(woooooooooooooooooow ). Nach dem Geländer kommt ein steiles Stück, welches ich noch nicht sicher fahren kann(und das mit Fullface: overdressed?).
Dies nur zum Einschätzen meiner geringen Fähigkeiten. Hat also jemand Lust einem "overdressedem" Schisshasen Trails zu zeigen damit er seine Fähigkeiten ausbauen kann und vllt sogar mal einen Bikepark besuchen kann? Gibt es hier kleine Tables um Sprünge zu üben? Minidrops?

ich hoffe da findet sich jemand 

MFG

guitarfreak

PS: Bei der beschriebenen Strecke neben dem Holzgeländer wurde eine Line "neueröffnet", es wurde der Boden umgegraben bis auf die Wurzeln! Ich glaube nicht das dies gerne gesehen wird...in einem Naturschutzgebiet!!!


----------



## Chris1993 (27. Oktober 2009)

wir haben hier viele trails in marburg gebaut..


----------



## guitarfreak (27. Oktober 2009)

Joa, hab mir schon den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und gesehen das es so einiges gibt . Nur mit welchen Trails sollte man anfangen? Hast du vllt eine Wegbeschreibung zu einem Trail mit kleinen Sprüngen und schönen Anliegern? Halt so die Anfängergeschichten .

Alles Gute


----------



## Chris1993 (27. Oktober 2009)

kannst ja mal auf der fliegewiese in wehrda schaun die ist hinterm schwimmbad..
ansonsten trails in michelbach dammelsberg frauenberg cappel wehrda genau wegbeschreibung werde ich hier nicht reinschreiben..


----------



## unbekannteaffe (4. Dezember 2009)

.


----------



## unbekannteaffe (4. Dezember 2009)

heyhoh an alle gleichgesinnten aus mr!!

freut mich dass so viele hier fahrn, dennoch habe ich eine bitte.
es wäre cool, wenn keine trails mehr in wehrda in der nähe vom schwimmbad gebaut werden, da dort das gelände des feestyle marburg ist und der pachtvertrag des grundstücks ausläuft, wenn der wald in der umgebund in irgendeiner form beschädigt wird. also mr hat genug trails und hänge, da wäre es doch kein beinbruch wenn man dieses gebiet umfahren könnte. 

danke, 
und by the way die hompage des verrins, evtl. kammt ja mal irgendwer im sommer vorbei. is gibt nen pumtrack und dirtlines, aber es soll noch alles mögliche adzu kommen wie zb. northshores ( nen kleinen drop hamm wie schon, etc.)

http://www.fliegewiese.com

grüsse vom roten fahrrad ritter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadJunky (5. Dezember 2009)

@unbekannteaffe
Klingt sehr interessant. Kannst Du mal Fotos von Euren Projekten zumailen?

Grüsse


----------



## Addy0815 (8. Dezember 2009)

Hi
Am Elisabeth Brunne, sind richtig geile Berge, ich werds da ma auschecken, kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass mans dahinten richtig krachen lassen kan, gebe bescheid, wenn ich was gutes gefunden hab

Grüß Addy


----------



## DerandereJan (8. Dezember 2009)

Wollte nur mal in die Runde winken.....


Bin nach langer Verletzung langsam wieder voller Tatendrang...

Mr.G und Mother Lode....... wie stehts, fahrt ihr im Moment?

Grüße Jan


----------



## Chris1993 (8. Dezember 2009)

wo isn der ?


----------



## mother lode (8. Dezember 2009)

Hi Jan,

Mr.G macht momentan etwas Pause - mir hat er gesagt, daß er vor Weinachten kaum dazu kommen wird, noch mal ne Runde zu drehen. Ich bin vor Weinachten hier in MR und habe prinzipiell auch Lust zu fahren. Neben Mr.G und mir gibts auch noch andere Leute, die bestimmt motiviert sind. Ich würd auch gern nochmal ne Runde drehen. Was mich ja reizen würde, wäre der Dünsberg, den man von hier aus so schön sehen kann (sofern es ein paar nette Trails gibt).

Gruß


----------



## DerandereJan (8. Dezember 2009)

Geht klar....... wie siehts bei dir zeitlich aus?

Donnerstag z.B. fahren wir vom Hochschulsport um 14:00 Uhr oft Richtung Big D.....
könntest ja mit dem Zug kommen und dann mitfahren...

Ich bin halt noch unfitter als sonst im Moment.... 


Edith: Trails hat es da SATT!


----------



## Chris1993 (8. Dezember 2009)

hab ma ne frage ist es weit von gießen bis zum dünsberg?


----------



## mother lode (8. Dezember 2009)

Hört sich nicht verkehrt an. Ich kann aber selbst kaum vor 14.00 mit dem Auto hier in MR los, d.h. ich müßte dann am besten auf dem Weg dazustoßen oder gleich am Dünsberg. Morgen hab ich auch noch nicht viel vor. Die Häufigkeit unserer Ausfahrten hier hat auch drastisch abgenommen. Allein die letzten Tage hats nur geregnet und zeitlich paßt es sonst im Moment auch nicht so gut.


----------



## DerandereJan (8. Dezember 2009)

@ Chris >>>> http://www.de.map24.com/ sagt:

Marburg<> Fellingshausen 27,29 km....


@ Mother Lode du kannst dich unter MTB-Giessen.de im Verteiler anmelden, dann bekommst du ne Mail über jede geplante Ausfahrt... ansonsten sollte das Donnerstag klappen, wir können uns am D treffen und fahren dann halt drei viermal hoch und runter.....

Also...... lets ride,

Jan


Edith: @ Chris..... wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil: Von Gießen aus ist die kürzeste (Asphalt) STrecke etwa 10 km......


----------



## Addy0815 (9. Dezember 2009)

De Elisabeht brunnen ist  in Schröck nahe von sportplatz, wie gesagt, da sind echt hammer Berge im ganzen Gebiet, da könnte man echt richtig krachen lassen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Addy0815 (10. Dezember 2009)

@Chris1993: kannst du ungefähr sagen, wo der Trail am Fraeuenberg ist? Ne ungefähre Beschreibung wos is wäre schon gut!

Gruß Addy


----------



## Addy0815 (10. Dezember 2009)

Hi!

wollte mal fragen, ob du mir ne ungefähre Angabe machen kannst, wo der trail aufm Frauenberg ist, wäre echt nett.

Gruß Addy


----------



## gustav82 (15. Dezember 2009)

Moin allerseits! Habe mir nun auch endlich einen Downhiller/Freerider zugelegt und bin, trotz des Wetters, hoch motiviert bisschen die Trails in und um Marburg zu fahren. Hatte bisher kaum Gelegenheit das neue Rad zu testen, bin bisher nur bisschen durch die Oberstadtgassen gefahren und auf den bekannten Trails (Spiegelslust&Studentendorf).
Würde mich sehr freuen wenn sich auf diesem Wege Ortskundige finden würden die mich ne Runde mitnehmen udn mir neue Trails zeigen. Etwas weiter oben las ich was von Cappel, das würde mich interessieren...freue mich auf Antworten!
bis dahin
Cheers!
kRiLo


----------



## Chris1993 (15. Dezember 2009)

gehts bei dir am freitag oder samstag?


----------



## gustav82 (15. Dezember 2009)

Moin,
also von mir aus gerne am Freitag! Falls du skype hast, mein Name: krilopez (standort müsste MR sein)...wäre cool wenn das klappt!
mfg kRiLo


----------



## mother lode (17. Dezember 2009)

Da der Dünsberg von Marburg aus meistens noch gut sichtbar ist, paßt das meiner Meinung nach auch noch hier rein, aber ich wollte mich nochmal beim Jan und seiner Begleitung für die Ausfahrt in Gießen bedanken. Mir hats sicher ne Menge Spaß gemacht und den Dünsberg werd ich auf jeden Fall nochmal besuchen. Tolles Revier und super Trails habt ihr da.
Hab mich auch mal im Verteiler angemeldet...


----------



## DerandereJan (18. Dezember 2009)

Joa, gut gemacht!!

War kurz und knackig........ hab schön das Knie dick von der Bodenprobe...


Aber wie schon gesagt, war lustig und soll gerne wiederholt werden ..

Grüße Jan


----------



## Chris1993 (10. Januar 2010)

Hi, wir waren vorgestern mal wieder in Wehrda fahren.. da hat irgendwer ein paar neue Sachen gebaut..


----------



## gustav82 (10. Januar 2010)

sieht gut aus...hätte nicht gedacht das der trail so relativ frei von schnee ist.ich war vor paar tagen das erste mal am frauenberg&hab da ein paar von euren sachen gefunden...nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mother lode (10. Januar 2010)

Nettes Video und der Trail sieht auch interessant aus.  Mit kurzen Hosen...
Findet man die Stelle leicht?
Kann mich kaum an einen Winter erinnern, in dem es während der letzten Jahre eine so dauerhafte Schneedecke gab. Wegen Sachen wie bei 0:16 und weil ich aktuell nur auf 2.00-Reifen unterwegs bin machts mir momentan nicht so viel Spaß zu fahren, auch wenn es das Reaktionsvermögen schult...


----------



## Chris1993 (10. Januar 2010)

An den Schienenbeinen friert man nicht  .. Kennst du son Wanderweg, in der nähe vom Teufelsgraben, der hat an einer Stelle son Holzgeländer. Von dort müsste man eigentlich den trail sehen..


----------



## Chris1993 (10. Januar 2010)

Hier kannst du auch mal schauen Klick dort schreiben wir so rein was es hier so für Trails in der Umgebung gibt


----------



## mother lode (10. Januar 2010)

Hm, ich denk ich weiß wos is, war aber schon länger nicht mehr dort.
Den anderen Thread kannte ich noch nicht, finde ich prinzipiell aber ne gute Idee. Bei den vielen verschiedenen Orten und dem Gewusel von Trails würde es doch fast schon Sinn machen, hier in MR  in Zusammenhang zum Openmtbmap-Projekt Trails zu kartieren: hier
Da kommt für die größe des Gebiets bestimtm ne stattliche Anzahl bzw. Trail-km zustande.
Wenn ich mir irgendwann ein Navi zulegen sollte, dann steht das auf jeden Fall mal an.


----------



## Chris1993 (10. Januar 2010)

Is ne super Sache mit dieser Openmtbmap


----------



## Chris1993 (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo, wir werden uns so wie es immoment aussieht uns am 30.01 in Wehrda treffen, mit mehren Leuten, um da ein bisschen zu chillen und zu fahren.. Uns haben schon 8 Leute zugesagt dass sie kommen werden.. Wer lust hat kann ja auch kommen ! Ich denke das wir so ab 11 Uhr da sein werden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hergie (6. Januar 2011)

Servus und Hallo, 

ich suche dringend Leute zum gemeinsamen Biken. 
Kenne mich in /um Marburg leider gar nicht aus, deswegen wären Ortskundige von Vorteil

Ich wohne direkt in Marburg, fahre ganzjährig und bei jedem Wetter. 
Ich fahre von kleineren Ausritten bis Tagestouren alles und bewege mich im Bereich All-Mountain/Enduro mit Fokus auf bergab ;-)

Also meldet euch!


----------



## Raubsau (9. Februar 2011)

Grüße!

Suche eine entspannte Abfahrt, die auch für ein Cross-Bike geeignet ist (Stevens X5C, Federgabel, Hardtail, mit dickeren Reifen). Vom Botanischen Garten durch den Wald runter Richtung Erlenring ist schon hart, das macht keinen Spaß. Gibt es was Nettes? Schone mein Bike zwar nicht, aber es soll nicht kaputtgehen. So pralle hab ich's als Student nun auch nicht


----------



## hergie (9. Februar 2011)

Wo genau ist den der Trail am Botanischen Garten?? ich finde den nicht. Gerne auch per PM


----------



## Raubsau (9. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, wie die Bushaltestelle gegenüber der "Karl-von-Frisch-Straße"-Haltestelle heißt. Auf jeden Fall musst Du zu der, ich denke mal, dass die auch "Botanischer Garten" heißt. Sie liegt auf der Strecke runter Richtung Südbahnhof. Von der Bushaltestelle den kleinen Weg runter, (wo es links zur Unterführung geht: nicht rein, sondern rechts halten. Dann weiterhin rechts halten, *nicht* dem planierten Weg folgen - der führt zur Aral-Tankstelle. Einfach immer rechts fahren, bis es dann mal links runter geht. Der Weg ist leicht zu erkennen, ca 4-6 m breit zwischen den Bäumen. Viele Steine und Löcher. Man kommt auf dem "Alten Kirchhainer Weg" raus. Luftlinie sind das durch den Wald scheinbar nur 300-400 m, jedenfalls sieht es bei Google Earth danach aus.

Keine Ahnung, ob das ein "Trail" ist, ich bin es mal gefahren, um fix in die Stadt zu kommen. Man kommt ziemlich schnell auf Geschwindigkeiten, die ohne vernünftige Federung nicht mehr lustig sind.


----------



## Mr G. (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo hergie!

Ich kenne mich ganz gut in Mr und Umgebung aus - die Interessen scheinen ähnlich zu liegen, außer dass ich "bei jedem Wetter" nicht unterschreiben würde. 
Ich bin aber erst ab dem 21.2. wieder dauerhaft in Marburg verfügbar - vielleicht klappt es ja mal - einfach PM und wir schauen was geht.

Gruss G


----------



## DerandereJan (10. Februar 2011)

Mr G. schrieb:


> Ich bin aber erst ab dem 21.2. wieder dauerhaft in Marburg verfügbar



....das wäre eine Erklärung..... 

Ich hoffe es geht der jungen Familie gut!

Grüße Jan


----------



## FrankfurterBub (18. September 2011)

Morgen bekomm ich endlich mein neues Rad. Dann sind erstmal wieder die Lahnberge fällig. Begleitung ist immer willkommen.


----------



## thefaked (21. Oktober 2011)

Als Zugezogener hätte ich die Tage (wenn die Erkältung ganz besiegt ist...) auch mal Lust, ein paar Trails kennenzulernen...Bin dankbar für jedweden Tip.


----------



## hergie (21. Oktober 2011)

thefaked schrieb:


> Als Zugezogener hätte ich die Tage (wenn die Erkältung ganz besiegt ist...) auch mal Lust, ein paar Trails kennenzulernen...Bin dankbar für jedweden Tip.



Wenn mein Schlüsselbein wieder ganz ist, kannste gerne mal mitkommen.


----------



## Deckel87 (13. März 2012)

Servus zusammen, 

da ja schon angenehmes Wetter zum Radeln ist bzw. wird, aber leider noch keine Parks offen haben....frag ich hier mal nach, ob man mittlerweile n paar nette Trails zum freeriden in oder rund um Marburg finden kann? 
Da ich eher ein Rad fürs Grobe hab (Glory DH), suche ich eher n paar strecken die bergab gehn. 

Würde mich über ein paar Vorschläge freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris1993 (14. März 2012)

Unser neuer Trail letztes Wochenende gebaut -> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19540/h


----------



## Deckel87 (15. März 2012)

Sieht echt gut aus!!!
Darf man fragen wo der Spot genau ist, würd ihn mir gerne mal anschauen?!?
Ist jemand zufällig von euch Freitag oder Samstag vor Ort?

Grüße


----------



## Chris1993 (15. März 2012)

Am Samstag bin ich wahrscheinlich ab 12 h da. Der Trail ist am Dammelsberg. Der Trail geht rechts neben einem großen Felsen lang. Den kann man eigentlich nicht übersehn wenn man auf dem Rundweg unterwegs ist.


----------



## Deckel87 (15. März 2012)

Super...danke!!!
Mal schauen...wird schon werden.
Dann vielleicht bis Samstag!

Grüße


----------



## DerandereJan (3. Juni 2012)

Moin aus Gießen,

an die unbekannten Trailbauer oberhalb von Wehrda....

Da habt ihr ja mal saugut gearbeitet! Schöne Line mit 1a geshapeten Doubles! Werden nächste Woche nochmal bei euch aufschlagen, vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal...

Grüße Jan


----------



## thefaked (3. Juni 2012)

Wurde nach dem Abholzen dort nochmal gebaut? Ich wohne zwar auch (noch) in Wehrda, aber habe zuletzt nie Zeit gefunden, in dem zerstörten Gebiet mit Freunden zu buddeln...
Wenn ihr zum Fahren vorbeischaut, könnt ihr ja vorher mal Bescheid sagen.


----------



## scottseit2011 (13. Juli 2012)

Hey wir haben strecken die von den lahnbergen nach Bauerbach Runter gehen mit Sprünge etc.


----------



## schetinker (14. August 2012)

Ich würde mir den Trail nach Bauerbach sehr gerne mal anschauen...Vielleicht sogar am kommenden Wochenende


----------



## nekronaut (1. Oktober 2012)

tach zusammen,

wohne seit nem jahr in MR, find hier aber zum verrecken nichts anstaendiges zum fahren. nur gelegentlich zerstoerte streckenreste, die nicht mehr in betrieb sind. wuerde mich daher echt feuen, wenn sich jemand ortskundiges erbarmt, um mich ma rumzufuehren. fokus liegt auf enduro/am, aber (wenn der daempfer vom service zurueck iss) auch gern dh. 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hergie (1. Oktober 2012)

Hey, 

können dich gerne mal mitnehmen. Sind ne buntgemischte Truppe die von AM-DH alles fährt. 

Grüße Flo


----------



## studicker (1. Oktober 2012)

Du bist also das Noton, dass andauernd an mir vorbeifährt. Ich schalt immer zu langsam um dich vom Bike zu holen :-D 
Ich bin derzeit immer mit ner Truppe Tourenfahrer unterwegs und würde gerne mal wieder eher abfahrtslastig fahren. Wenn Ihr demnächst wieder ne Runde dreht wär ich auch gern dabei.


----------



## nekronaut (1. Oktober 2012)

hoert sich gut an! bin momentan leider nur geringfuegig beschaeftigt und daher zeitlich flexibel. sag also einfach bescheid wann ihr das naechste mal fahrt und ich bin dabei.

mfg,
maxim


----------



## hergie (2. Oktober 2012)

Der sollte ich sein, hab zumindest in MR noch kein anderes Noton entdeckt. Beim nächsten mal einfach anschreien, dann bleib ich schon stehen. 

Alles klar, dann sag ich das nächste mal hier bescheid wenn wir fahren.


----------



## Gaabsch (19. Oktober 2012)

'Nabend!
bin noch nicht so lange hier in mr.. aber hab jetzt endlich ein bike! hat jetzt nicht viel mit dem thread hier zu tun. aber ich les nur marburg und trail.. was könnt ihr mir an "anfängerstrecken" hier empfehlen? wär euch echt dankbar!
gruß gabriel


----------



## scottseit2011 (20. Oktober 2012)

Hey.. Kommt natürlich drauf an WAS du fahren willst also eher Touren oder abfahrtslastig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gaabsch (20. Oktober 2012)

morgen! danke fürs melden! eher abfahrtslastig.


----------



## nekronaut (20. Oktober 2012)

morgen fahr ich nach willingen. keiner heute fuer nen spontanen ausritt zu haben?


----------



## scottseit2011 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ne heute leider net. Falls du nen Tipp haben willst kann ich dir Trail in bauerbach empfehlen


----------



## nekronaut (20. Oktober 2012)

die gebauten trails oberhalb von bauerbach kenn ich. die strecken um spiegelsslust auch. ich haett noch guidingbedarf auf der gegenueberliegenden seite, sprich teufelsgraben, marbach, etc.


----------



## studicker (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich würd Samstag ne Tour über die Lahnberge zur Amöneburg machen und dabei gerne den/die Trail/s nach Bauerbach mitnehmen. Wo steig ich da am besten ein, wenn ich von Spiegelslust komme?


----------



## scottseit2011 (14. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du weist wo das klaerbecken im Wald ist ...
Da kommt ein schotterweg Richtung grillhütte ( die grillhütte liegt in einer Kurve) .
Jetzt geht links an der grillhütte ein Rückweg hoch ..
Jetzt dem Rückweg folgen ( ziemlich weit in den Wald rein)  dann stehst du genau auf dem Trail und müsstest eig einen Riesen holztable sehen jetzt dem Trail folgen und spas haben 
Kleiner  Tipp:  bei der ersten Abfahrt langsam fahren wir haben vor und hinter den Kurven Bodenwellen ( ähnlich wie beim fourcrosse)


----------



## purejulie (22. Februar 2013)

Hey, bin auch aus MR und suche Einsteigertrails und vll jemand der mir mal bisschen was zeigen mag  Bin aus Cappel, also Lahnberger, Frauenberg, Amöneburg, etc. wären gut...


----------



## DerandereJan (23. Februar 2013)

Wir sind Sonntag mit in MR.

Sind ne nette Gruppe und haben auch Frauen dabei... 

Wir wollen allerdings auf der anderen Seite den Berg hoch...

Tour dauert etwa 3 Stunden, Tempo wird gemütlich.

Grüße
Jan


----------



## studicker (25. Februar 2013)

Sind die Strecken in und um MR derzeit eigentlich befahrbar? Ich war am WE in Freiburg und da fährt man auf ner geschlossenen Eisdecke. Wenn die Trails hier antauen, dann ist das doch eine einzige Rutschpartie oder?

Wenn du aus Cappel kommst solltest du dir mal die Ecke hinterm Richtsberg angucken (Elisabethtrappe und so). Da sind n paar nette Abfahretn und Wege dabei. Wenn das Wetter wieder besser wird zeig ihr dir gerne mal ein paar Ecken.

Ansonsten ist wohl der Burgruinenpfad über den Marburger Rücken noch eine der besten Touren rund um MR.


----------



## nekronaut (25. Februar 2013)

war das letzte mal vor etwa 10 tagen unterwegs und da gings ganz gut. kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass momentan etwas zu viel schnee liegt. ne geschlossene eisdecke hab ich aber den ganzen winter hier noch nicht erlebt, daher glaube ich nicht, dass das ein problem wird.

da ich mich aber immer noch trailmäßig schlecht auskenne, würde ich gerne auf den zug aufspringen, wenn ihr mal ne runde dreht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hergie (28. Februar 2013)

studicker schrieb:


> Sind die Strecken in und um MR derzeit eigentlich befahrbar?



heute am rund um den rentner-freitag-tempel konnte man alles bestens fahren.


----------

